# winter camping - be prepared



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

Winter camping can be fun for those who brave the great white cold. But the key point to being outdoors is being prepared.

Also be sure to carry extra clothing in case it gets cooler and in case your clothes get wet. You can change quickly and stay warm.

Bring clothes that are able to be worn on top of and underneath each other as the layers will insulate your body.

Check your vehicle before embarking to ensure proper working condition, especially things like the wiper blades, defroster and heater. Tires should be in good condition as well in case it is slippery.

Carry food that is easily accessible. For example if you take canned goods, make sure you can open them. 

Matches will come in handy to keep you warm as well.

Before you leave, say to yourself, "what would happen if the car broke down or we got stuck in the snow". Your answer will help you to pack adequately and be prepared.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Good tips, tis the season for winter camping again. bah humbug


----------

